# Lake Diane Michigan Fishing Report



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Lake Diane located in Camden Michigan something a little different for Michigan. It's more typical of a Ohio Lake. It's man made and really muddy water color. You don't get a ton of bites, but the ones you do more often tend to be really big ones! It has Muskie, Walleye, crappie, catfish, and largemouth. What keeps me coming back are the reports from the DNR that say the lake has the potential to grow the state record bass. I've caught some really big ones on this lake. This video Jim and I made shows you different areas on the lake to target, and gives you local insight from people who live on the lake. They tell you what they've seen and noticed over the years of living on that lake. Hope you enjoy. The link is below. 

https://urlzs.com/SDFp8


----------

